# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  becoming a donator

## Jed Lasmarias

is there any guarantee that there i can get any hack specifically on TOS right now if i become a donator?

----------


## oclos

no, donate if you want to donate but there is no guarantee.

----------

